# When do you start to put up your Halloween decorations/props?



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! Now that Halloween is here, and most of us can feel a Halloween crisp in the air, when do/did you start to put your Halloween stuff up? This is just a poll to see when everyone's decorations are up by. 
Thanks, Guitarboy315
And as always, Happy Haunting:jol:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd love to put them up now.. but i am afraid of theft / vandals so i will be waiting until closer to the event..


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

put most of my stuff up last weekend.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

As soon as I can! I haven't had problems with vandalism yet. Keep my fingers crossed! A bigger issue has been wind. We seem to have one or two really bad wind storms in october, and it's hard to make sure everything is secured well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll put up a few things this weekend or next weekend, but most go up the day of Halloween.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd love to be able to put mine up sooner but wind here can get down right brutal on props. I lost my witch hat 1 year and walked all over the back fields and never found it. I'm convinced a raccoon found it and wore it. LOL!!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I put up the fence, some tombstones, and other larger items. None of the "sophisticated" props go out till show time due to things mentioned already such as weather, security, wanting to keep the "masses" waiting for the big show!:jol:


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I used to start mine on august 29th, but moved up this year to august 1st. The main reason I set up early, is that i do a little each day because the woman down the street has a daycare, and she walks the kids past everyday, and they stop and point out whats new. The down fall to setting up early for me isnt so much theft, its that people take my ideas and setup and basically bootleg it. even as far as using my charity of choice.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I will be setting the cemetary up tomorrow after work..
then sunday night the bar area
in 2 weeks the tents then its a go from there.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to put props up around the house this week! but I don't put it outside till halloween day/morning. However I do have two things on my door step, they can't be seen from the street so I don't worry about theft.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Trick or Treat here falls on the 26th rather than on Halloween so we usually set up that morning. However since we have alot more to set up this year we'll probably start setting up the 23rd. So everything is up and ready to go without rushing. I like to hold off though rather than setting up eariler in the month because of course I'm worried about theft. But also because I like for our display to be kind of a surprise on the big night. The only thing we do put out early is an inflatable, which isn't even part of our display. We just put it out for the month and then take it down when we set up the real display.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Put the hard to reach stuff 8-28-08 Stuff like the fog breathing gargoyle and 4' Black lights under the roof eves, and the 4' pumpkin over the street. the stuff that can get ripped off will go up after the fence goes in, but now i don't get off of work till Tuesday night so not much is going to happen till then..........except build build....BUILD!


----------



## Trix (Oct 6, 2008)

I never put anything up until the morning of...and then it all comes down at the end of the night and gets tossed in my laundry room to get sorted out later. Theft/vandalism is a big concern as well as props getting damaged from being outside too long.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Inside decorations now, the "we don't worry about that one getting stolen" a few days before, and the good stuff the day of. Makes for a LONG day.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

We with the cemetary fence, tombstones and some lights the 1st weekend in october.
Then slowly add till halloween.

I put the countdown sign out mid september, I might put it out sooner next year.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I put my scarecrow and tombstones up last weekend. I'll put the fence up next weekend and the boarded up windows around the same time. All the other props I'll put out on the 30th to do a test run.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Usually put up the fence, scarecrow, and haunt sign (with date and times) the first week in October. The school bus goes by twice a day so it gets the word going. Everything else goes out a few days before the 31st. We've had minor vandalism so I don't push my luck.


----------



## Valhella (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be putting the signs out (Come for a fright on Halloween Night) (signpost with distance to creepy locations) this weekend, then the Cemetery sign over the fence.
Working on the indoor maze until the last weekend.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish I could put everything up & take it all down in the 24 hours around Halloween.

We start putting stuff up the last week of September. One year, we had everything up Sept. 15, and the neighbors ragged on us.

d5


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well i started today just put up my goblin and boarded up some windows


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I started decorating today inside. It is raining here, so can't put anything outside. Garage is full of seperated items. I can't wait to 
get started outside. 
But cobwebs in the house, take time.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Well after several calls to my lady and stopping her and my neighbors too. to if I was OK? ("he had started yet")
I started yesterday and there has already been a noticeable increase in cars and people walking I have never seen before and the scary part is a lot of them know my name (OOOoooOOoooooOO) LOL. so they are watching me HUummmmmmmmm
So I'll keep adding to it over the next 3 weeks to keep their attention levels high. LOL.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I go in stages starting right around the 1st. First weekend is usually just the graveyard fence and this year we added the countdown tombstone. Next weekend I get all the old tombstones up, some lights, boarded up windows. I then just add a little bit at a time, usually as I'm finishing the new things for the year. I save some of the big stuff for the day of. By setting up in stages I find that I have a constant stream of people looking. Always trying to see if there is something more.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

The poll needs Sept. The first of Sept boxes are opened and walls are set..


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I too start early, hanging props in the trees around sept 15th. The last 4 years I've spent more time in ladders than on the ground. Then its on to the ground stuff which takes a month to set up between lighting and staging. The neighbors walking thier dogs always have the same comments, "Ummmm Halloween is 6 weeks away... pretty early to start decorating". Then those same neighbors have much nicer things to say as thier kids eyes are the size of saucer plates on halloween night.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

About a week before Halloween. I'm afraid vandals would make off with some of it or mess it up, plus we usually get a lot of rain in October and some of my stuff is made of cloth


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Props start going up in late sept. Last year, the wicked Witch of the wind tested my wall panel building skills with two wind storms. I feel that I passed, a even bigger display is planned for this year. She'll huff and puff, but I learned a lot last year, 50-60 mph gusts for two to three days, just won't cut it this year!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

One of my large props is still in my yard, I don't know where to go with it and don't think it will withstand the move. Many of my neighbors think it's a playhouse, so it may just end up staying. That would mean I got a very early start setting up for next year, lol.


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 10, 2010)

You mean you're supposed to take them down after Halloween?Crap!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

We start in Sept, the last week or two of. The tents are first, 2 - 20' x 20's. One is the main walk through haunt. The base structure must be built, walls, doorways, etc... before decorating. The second is for building and finishing projects and then it becomes the main party tent. The last week before October 31 we both take off a week to complete everthing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the day of...i don't have alot in my haunt yet so the stuff i'm not worried about losing go up the morning of, and come down the same night.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I set almost everything up the first few days of October, but I'm always making/adding things all month long. I once suggested to my wife we wait till the day before and she said she wanted to enjoy looking at all the props and decorations throughout the month. A happy wife means a happy haunter so October 1st I begin!

Up till now though I've had a pretty basic yard display, but each year it gets a little more elaborate. I'm hoping a lot more elaborate this year. It may require more time as time goes on and I increase the complexity of my display.

But regardless of what I have in my yard, I'll be starting on October 1 every year.

Rich


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have three HUGE pieces of canvas (Think pirate ship sail sized) that are black. I put those up across the front of the property so that no one can see how close to final setup I have gotten, then I put out the static props the last week of August, mainly because I know they will be moved/adjusted a thousand times before October. Last week of September, I start setting up walls. Second week of October, animatronics and pneumatics. Again, they will get relocated or adjusted ad nauseum. Third week of October, I set up my lighting and sound system, and I'm usually out there all night the night before Halloween tweaking the lights and doing a dry run with no actors. I set up the entire haunt, and go through it as the first customer of the year. It's a 15 minute walk that usually extends to about 3 or 4 hours because I won't like the way a certain light hits a prop, or the sound seems off to me. When I finally stagger wearily to bed, the haunt is ready to run, and all I have to do is wake up, get a shower, get in costume/character and go out to greet my "victims"


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I put up the cemetery fence at the end of September, with some gravestones and other things. Then keep adding to it all the way until the big day. Most of it is up by the 1st week of October though, except for the things I am still building.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Wait a minute.... you mean were suppose to take them down?

:jol:


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

October 1st. The expensive/stuff that can't be exposed to weather/etc goes in and out each night the weekend before and then Halloween weekend. 

Everything comes down Halloween night. It messes with my neighbors when there is all that stuff there and then November 1st morning, everything is gone. One neighbor actually asked to validate if I was the house with all the stuff.

Then it takes a month to deal with everything stacked up in every room of the house from where we drag it in!


----------

